# install  LAN Card  DEC/Intel 21143 and clones 10/100 Ethernet



## preechaaaesanan (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry if this question already and weak in English.
LAN Card installed, the DEC / Intel 21143 and clones 10/100 Ethernet (quard ports) with the error report.

```
dc0: dc_setcfg: failed to force rx to idle state.
dc1: dc_setcfg: failed to force rx to idle state.
```
Operate on a FreeBSD 8.2 i386 mainboard atom D425KT, LAN card can be installed on a PCI 32bit, pci-X active,  mainboard atom D425KT  slot Pci only 1 slot@ 32 bit.
Use the ifconfig command to see that appearing macadress = ff: ff: ff: ff: ff: ff on dc0, dc1.
The dc2, dc3 work normally.
Try to disable ACPI, it has the same effect.
Then test deployment on the Windows xp, 7 use a normal 4 port same mainboard.


----------

